# Most dangerous



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

*Jobs with the highest fatality rates*
The following 10 occupations had the highest fatality rates in 2007:
*1. *Fishing and related fishing workers
Fatality rate*: 111.8
*2. *Logging workers
Fatality rate: 86.4
*3. *Aircraft pilots and flight engineers
Fatality rate: 66.7
*4. *Structural iron and steel workers
Fatality rate: 45.5
*5. *Farmers and ranchers
Fatality rate: 38.4
*6. * Roofers
Fatality rate: 29.4
*7. *Electrical power-line installers and repairers
Fatality rate: 29.1
*8. *Driver/sales workers and truck drivers
Fatality rate: 26.2
*9. *Refuse and recyclable material collectors
Fatality rate: 22.8
*10. *Police and sheriff's patrol officers
Fatality rate: 21.4
*Jobs with the most fatalities*
The following 10 positions saw the most deaths in 2007:
*1. *Motor vehicle operators
Number of victims: 1,020
Most common manner of death: highway accidents, 66 percent
*2. *Construction trades workers
Number of victims: 877
Most common manner of death: falls, 40 percent
*3. *Management occupations
Number of victims: 511
Most common manner of death: highway accidents, 14 percent
*4. *Material moving workers
Number of victims: 255
Most common manner of death: struck by object, 15 percent
*5. *Installation, maintenance and repair occupations(other than vehicle and mobile equipment)
Number of victims: 214
Most common manner of death: falls, 28 percent
*6. *Law enforcement workers
Number of victims: 165
Most common manner of death: highway accidents, 39 percent; homicides, 37 percent
*7. *Grounds maintenance workers
Number of victims: 156
Most common manner of death: falls, 28 percent
*8. *Sales supervisors
Number of victims: 148
Most common manner of death: homicides, 63 percent
*9. *Agricultural workers
Number of victims: 123
Most common manner of death: highway accidents, 15 percent
*10. *Supervisors, construction and extraction workers
Number of victims: 118
Most common manner of death: falls, 29 percent


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I had heard tower work was the most dangerous as of this year. Mainly cell towers and such.
Rapidly expanding work load and not enough trained people. That combined with 200'-1000' heights equals too many deaths.


----------

